# Nightmare on Elm Street Spark Grid



## msarvis (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd like to set up a spark grid in a Nightmare on Elm Street theme for my haunt. I saw it done once at a professional haunt when I was younger and it was awesome. Freddy's glove threw sparks off of walls and pipes. I know how to set up a basic spark grid, but I'm not sure how to set it up with a metal freddy glove instead of a pipe, or if it is even safe to try it. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know if a glove can be used but here's a thread where "Scary Sparks" were discussed before.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6405


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its easy as pie. Use the battery charger same as normal. If you are using a plastic glove you will need a metal connection point to make the spark. Its perfectly safe to try as the current is not even felt if you use a trickle charger.
Here is a link to a great graphic explaining it.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6405&highlight=spark+freddy
Just replace the bar with the glove. and do a bit of research (as always) so you stay safe.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think some disclaimers for the above post are necessary as this can potentially be an unsafe prop to build:

Using a battery in this manner raises concerns of fire & flammability, overheating a battery, sulphuric acid, the release of explosive gasses in an enclosed space & ventilation issues, eye protection, someone becoming a direct path to ground, use in a dry environment...

Basically, a car battery can pack a hell of a lot of current and really isn't meant to be used in this fashion so proceed at your own risk.


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Allen H said use a battery "charger". But using a car would work with the concerns noted above. The other down side is if it got stuck or "welded" to anything then you would have the overheat and possible explosion. Still, in a wet invironment or with out proper insulation, there is also a chance for electricution with the charger. Please be careful.


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

car battery-not car. sorry


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I've seen this done using a rebar grid and a home made Freddy Glove at a commercial venue....

RandalB


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wasn't a glove, but we used a battery charger last year. It worked great and I even tried to shock myself, but was unable to. I was also unable to cause the rod we used to get stuck or weld itself to the gate we were using for the spark grid.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes just use a charger, the above graphic was for an outdoor hayride that had a special issue to fix. skip the battery. and you must keep the glove moving to avoid issue.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a bat. charger in my ele.chair room .The ground(-)side to dog fence which is not grounded to any metal.The pos.(+) side to a #8 insinuated wire and the end is insinuated with plastic to protect the hand of the user. You can control the sparks by the amount of wires that hit the fence(fan out the single wires).I added a plexi glass wall too.....The wire will become HOT and sparks can cause a fire so be careful..


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Zombie-F said:


> I think some disclaimers for the above post are necessary as this can potentially be an unsafe prop to build:
> 
> Using a battery in this manner raises concerns of fire & flammability, overheating a battery, sulphuric acid, the release of explosive gasses in an enclosed space & ventilation issues, eye protection, someone becoming a direct path to ground, use in a dry environment...
> 
> Basically, a car battery can pack a hell of a lot of current and really isn't meant to be used in this fashion so proceed at your own risk.


Hi,
Re-read his post. It says battery charger. Yes, I agree the battery is VERY UNSAFE. Gases and acid are very explosive, a charger is not.

I have used a charger with our chainsaw and metal rods.


----------

